# need contract DTG printer in south...



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Looking for a contract DTG printer in the South... someone who can print on darks.

(hope this is the right forum)

Just PM your email if you can.

Thanks


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

where in the south are you looking for?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Just prefer a vendor that is 2 days UPS from TN.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Printzilla is in tennesse, I dont know if he already got rid of his machines or not but he is close


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks sunny!

We still are looking for someone.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

kriscad said:


> Thanks sunny!
> 
> We still are looking for someone.


Found anybody yet?

We are in Columbus, MS...about 2 1/2 hours southeast of Memphis and 4 1/2 hours southwest of Nashville.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Found someone in Cali - but not the best work so for.

I will try to email or pm the next job we do and see if you can bid on it.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

kriscad said:


> Found someone in Cali - but not the best work so for.
> 
> I will try to email or pm the next job we do and see if you can bid on it.
> 
> ...


Ok...thanks!

Good luck...hope it works out for you!


----------

